# Andromeda by PI Modz - YiHi SX350 50 Watt chip set



## Alex (1/10/14)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (1/10/14)

Beautiful looking mod

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz (1/10/14)

Nice looking mod, but oh my word this guy is boooooooring!!!! nearly fell asleep there hahaha, sounds like he's sing songing

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Alex (1/10/14)

Metal Liz said:


> Nice looking mod, but oh my word this guy is boooooooring!!!! nearly fell asleep there hahaha, sounds like he's sing songing


 
How 's that shitty intro music?

I had to listen to it faaaaar to often last night looking through his vids.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nibbler (1/10/14)

In my opinion, whatever that counts for, it's overrated. It is no better than dozens of other similar mods out there. I will even go further and say dozens of way better mods for the same price. Just saying.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex (1/10/14)

Nibbler said:


> In my opinion, whatever that counts for, it's overrated. It is no better than dozens of other similar mods out there. I will even go further and say dozens of way better mods for the same price. Just saying.


 
A true Reonaut in the making

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

